# interchangable front suspension



## HAK (Mar 1, 2005)

hell all:
I am condsidering buying a rebuilt front suspension minus struts from a '69 or '71 510.
I own a '71 wagon. Will this work?
thanks
hak


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Dont quote me on this but I think the front would work fine but the rear will not.


----------

